# I have a confession to make...



## GouRonin (Jun 27, 2002)

Last night while doing some work for my job I stopped by a local martial arts school where my friend was teaching Kenpo.

Just to say hello mind you.

So we're talking and he has some extra time and he asks me if I want to do some forms.

So I say no. I don't do Kenpo.

He says, _"C'mon! One form. It won't kill you."_

I said no. Several times in fact. But he just kept bugging me. So finally I said ok. One damn form and then I have to go.

Well next thing you know it's 2 hours later and we've gone through several forms, a handful of techniques, some sets and done some grafting and even played with Zach Whitson's Kenpo Counter-Point.

I'M SOO WEAK! _**sob**_ I JUST COULDN'T STOP! HE WAS SNEAKY ABOUT IT! DAMN YOUUUU! THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN! NEVER! IF ANY OF YOU THINK THAT FOR ONE MOMENT I AM GOING BACK TO MY OLD WAYS WELL YOU CAN JUST FORGET IT OK?! IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!

_**folding my arms across my chest & walking away in a huff**_


----------



## Mace (Jun 27, 2002)

That's funny. Must be where the phrase "You'll leave kenpo long before it leaves you" came from. Its tough to stop once you start gettting in "the groove".
Mace


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 27, 2002)

Just curious...  

Why did you leave Kenpo and why are you so adamant about not doing it again?

I'm new here... :lol:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 27, 2002)

They tricked me into doing it when I wasn't looking.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
:cuss:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *Just curious...
> 
> ...



Gou is a kenpo fanatic...don't let his smoke and mirror show fool you...:wink1:


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *They tricked me into doing it when I wasn't looking.
> 
> ...



They can be sneaky that way. Where do you think Lucas got the inspiration for the jedi mind trick, it's actually from kenpo.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *They tricked me into doing it when I wasn't looking.
> 
> ...




I'm going to rat you out to Vlad  



:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 27, 2002)

...You... rat.... bastard...
:jedi1:


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 27, 2002)

For a fella that does'nt like Kenpo you are well known around the Kenpo forums Gou!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thats because he has no life!:rofl: 

:asian: 

Gou "keep em gussing" Ronin


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

you you were a kloset kenpoist!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Gou is not shy......... don't let him fool you!

he is known for his Kenpo all over town..... even the rub and tugs!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

on another thread, he has a lot of pay back coming his way!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

did I miss one.......?


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

I told you about it on the phone.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 28, 2002)

Seig,


WTF?

  How did Gou find out about our daily shift change proceedures?????????????


:duel:



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 28, 2002)

Welcome back to the fold, Gou.  

Admit it.....you can't go too far.  Hell, one of the very first really cool websites on Kenpo I ever found was yours.  You can't fool *everyone*.

It's like that song says, no?  "You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave"

:rofl: 

OH, yeah....and about that story.  Sounds good--I'd stick with it.  You might actually get someone to believe you, if you kick 'em in the head first......

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

what type of behavior would you expect from a name like "ronin"
anyways!  sheesh


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Thats because he has no life!*



At this point I am looking at your post count and my post count and thinking of the old adage of the pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

This is my life!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Gou is not shy......... don't let him fool you!
> he is known for his Kenpo all over town..... even the rub and tugs!*



Without a word of a lie I can say that I have never used one of these places. I have a wonderful wife and I would never be dishonourable enough to go to such an establishment.

Now a nudie bar, well, they serve beer there and there's always a boxing match on the TV.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *Welcome back to the fold, Gou. Admit it.....you can't go too far.  Hell, one of the very first really cool websites on Kenpo I ever found was yours.  You can't fool *everyone*.
> It's like that song says, no?  "You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave"
> OH, yeah....and about that story.  Sounds good--I'd stick with it.  You might actually get someone to believe you, if you kick 'em in the head first......Peace-- *



Why must you turn our friendship into a house of lies?
:wavey: :ultracool :boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)




----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Seig,
> 
> ...


He's already admitted to being a Russian.  Maybe we should turn the Good Colonel loose on him!


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, just last week he used that exact same phrase on me......:shrug:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> 
> *For a fella that does'nt like Kenpo you are well known around the Kenpo forums Gou! *



That's because we're the only ones who talk to him!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

With friends like you all...who needs enemies?


----------



## PhilNvegas (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Always a good place to talk shop as well.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Jaybacca! Finally someone who understands!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

talking shop....... things kept interupting us.......

:rofl:


----------

